# No Tie bent wire frame



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

For those of us that like bent wire frames here is a slick way to attach the bands to the forks. On the 3/8 I rolled the tube that is on the forks down an inch and a quarter then layed the one inch bands on the forks and unrolled the tube trapping the band. On the 1/4 inch frame I added a piece of tubing over the tubing that is on the forks. I did the same thing and rolled it down about an inch maybe a litlle more then urolled it back up over the bands. No ties and it holds like a vice. I then used the small tube on the pouch end. I saw this on hawk2009's post. It makes for a clean setup.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

That is pretty slick.

Another method stored in my memory banks. Thanks!


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

I like it too !


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That's some good thinkin' right there!


----------



## forest dude (Dec 28, 2010)

So simple, and yet so elegant. Thanks for sharing Roger. 
I also noted the pouch attachment in hawk2009's post and will have to give that a try too. I may stop bending ears like the wire bent dankung and try just polishing the ends and using this attachment method. I noticed that you have the wire ends pointed toward you, like the Trumark and others, but Tex's post awhile back recommended having the bent rods point away from you to help curb hand slap. I tried it and it works well. I would imagine your fork connection method would work well for that configuration too. I think I may have to give this a try tomorrow.



Wingshooter said:


> For those of us that like bent wire frames here is a slick way to attach the bands to the forks. On the 3/8 I rolled the tube that is on the forks down an inch and a quarter then layed the one inch bands on the forks and unrolled the tube trapping the band. On the 1/4 inch frame I added a piece of tubing over the tubing that is on the forks. I did the same thing and rolled it down about an inch maybe a litlle more then urolled it back up over the bands. No ties and it holds like a vice. I then used the small tube on the pouch end. I saw this on hawk2009's post. It makes for a clean setup.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

forest dude said:


> For those of us that like bent wire frames here is a slick way to attach the bands to the forks. On the 3/8 I rolled the tube that is on the forks down an inch and a quarter then layed the one inch bands on the forks and unrolled the tube trapping the band. On the 1/4 inch frame I added a piece of tubing over the tubing that is on the forks. I did the same thing and rolled it down about an inch maybe a litlle more then urolled it back up over the bands. No ties and it holds like a vice. I then used the small tube on the pouch end. I saw this on hawk2009's post. It makes for a clean setup.


[/quote]

Nice Steve, I have locked Tex's recommendation into my vault of knowledge and glad you have tried it. Some time in the future I expect to implement Tex's suggestion in combination with this method. I feel both these methods are absolutely keepers and users.


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

that is so sweet, really nice


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

all looks like one peice of of rubber.


----------



## Toymaker (Feb 20, 2011)

Very clean attachment! I thought it was one piece of rubber too.


----------

